# TDAA Trial & Snooker Course



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

_Credit to Steve @ pawprintpictures.com_​(Picture from a CPE trial 2 weekends ago)

So we finished another trial weekend :clap2: This time it was a TDAA trial. 

Overall, it was not the best trial we have been to! It was cold, rainy, and the courses were TOUGH! :rain: Belle had a lot of control issues on the small courses, and of course we couldn't go a trial without her infamous table issues 

Saturday: Belle took a Games Q and a Standard Q & 2nd.
Sunday: No Q's .. We were close on most, but A LOT of people went home with minimal Q's out of the 9 runs.

So, after this trial we need *1* more Standard Q for our Superior Standard title, and then "only" 10 more Standard Q's to get our Championship for TDAA. If this ever happens we will probably take a break from TDAA and look to another "larger course" venue. 

NOW, here is a game we ran on Saturday.. 'Tunnel Snookers'.. basically normal Snookers but instead of a red jump we used a tunnel. Out of the 40+ dogs from ALL levels, the Q rate was 0%. To get a Q in the top level (Games 3) you needed 48 points... this is 3 points shy of the maximum score you can get.. This just seemed like A LOT to ask of the dogs when the obstacles are less than 10 feet apart.. And this course was pretty consistent to the type of games we played all weekend.
A lot of the Standard runs had a low Q rate as well. Generally, there are less Q's in the Standard runs because you need to be perfect in ALL levels, whereas TDAA has a variety of games with different rules. Also, just to point out, the 2009 12 inch TDAA national champion did not Q very often.. normally they have close to perfect weekends. I think the weather had a touch to do with this, but the courses were still quite a challenge. /end rant










None the less, Belle was awesome as always. She ran in the rain without hesitation. Back to training for a few weeks! And then a CPE trial in early October.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Your little dog looks a lot like Remmy, my Maltese x Shih Tzu cross who is also a blue merle. I do Agility with him in the AAC in Canada. He won two titles in his first six shows, AGDC (Agility Dog of Canada) and SGDC (Starters Games Dog of Canada). He is in Advanced this year in all his classes except Gamblers where he is now in Masters. I have found that the Advanced Snooker is very difficult as they have to cover so much ground to make enough points. He has come close a couple of times but in the AAC, you have to have perfect rounds in all the classes, no faults at all, even in Starters.

I have read a little on the TDAA and it sound like it would be more difficult with a lot tighter courses.


----------

